# What Plants Should I Buy?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm putting in plants for my first time and had a couple questions. I'm using an aquaglow 42 inch 40W single bulb, is this low, med, or high level lighting? Judging from my light strength, what type of plants should I purchase?

Thanks


----------

